# Fidotrade iPhone4 for the iPhone 5?



## Deathlok2001 (Jul 30, 2010)

*Fidotrade iPhone 4 for the iPhone 5?*

Anyone going to do this? Whats a 16g iPhone 4 worth in Fido trade dollars ballpark?

Will I have to pay an additional fee to trade in a 4 for a 5?

Just started year 2 of a 3 year plan. I have a very good plan, so I want to keep it.


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

I would image that fido will give you far less than what the iPhone 4 could be sold for by yourself. 

So yes you will have to pay more for the iPhone 5. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I would recommend waiting to see if the iPhone 5 is a "must have" for iPhone 4 owners. We're pretty certain it's got a significantly better camera and that it'll be faster, but ... both the iPhone 4 and iPhone 5 will run iOS 5, so I suspect a lot of iPhone 4 owners will just wait, since none of their accessory cases and suchlike will fit the new (alleged) design.

I'm just entering the second year of my iPhone 4 plan, don't think I'll be in a position to upgrade till the next iPhone after this upcoming one, but of course that may well work out even better.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm considering making the switch from Fido to Rogers using the once in a lifetime deal they have as I could then set up a family plan which would work out slightly cheaper the my wife and I's current plan with Fido...plus I hate the stupid stacking of contact term that Fido does.


----------



## viffer (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm on contract with Rogers. Each time a new iPhone comes out, I sell the old one and use the funds to get a new one under contract. Pretty much a break even proposition but of course you are extending your contract....


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

Well go to flipswap.com and check what it's worth, I assume Fido is going to use the same price as there since they do mention that the swap is being done with flipswap. Just know that once the iPhone 5 is announced the value will drop on flipswap almost immediately.


----------



## dwp (Aug 12, 2003)

Deathlok2001 said:


> Anyone going to do this? Whats a 16g iPhone 4 worth in Fido trade dollars ballpark?
> 
> Will I have to pay an additional fee to trade in a 4 for a 5?
> 
> Just started year 2 of a 3 year plan. I have a very good plan, so I want to keep it.


Fido has offered me $95 for my iPhone 3G 16 gb if that's of any help at all. My contract just expired so I'm waiting to see what the iPhone 5 has to offer. If there's not much difference between the 5 and the current iPhone 4 I'll pick up the 4 and renew my contract.

My current contract with Fido is

200 Daytime minutes
Unlimited Incoming Calls
Expanded Network
1000 evening and weekends starting at 7pm
100 text messages
Voice Mail, Call Display, Call Forwarding

for $25 a month plus taxes.

I'm hoping the iPhone 5 will have a larger screen and 64 gb.


----------



## Deathlok2001 (Jul 30, 2010)

$25 a month?????? I get 350 anytime minutes, free weekends, free evenings, unlimited local and international texts, 6G data, plus some other stuff 75 a month! LOL


----------



## dwp (Aug 12, 2003)

So is that good?

I thought my deal was pretty good... your's looks good as well.


----------



## Deathlok2001 (Jul 30, 2010)

I thought yours was much better. $25 vs $75!!!!!


----------



## dwp (Aug 12, 2003)

You have the data add-on which is $30 a month, plus an extra 150 minutes and unlimited text so I can see it adding up to $75.
When I spoke to retentions they said they would give me an extra 50 daytime minutes or evenings starting at 5 if I renewed my contract. I asked about unlimited texts and they told me I'd have to pay more if I wanted that.

I'll wait and see what happens when the iPhone 5 arrives. I have about $160 to put towards it or the 4 depending on the features the iPhone 5 has to offer.

The phone trade-in is a pretty good deal considering that my 3G doesn't ring anymore?!


----------



## SLaw (Jun 5, 2004)

sorry guys not trying to hijack the post. my 3 years rogers contract expired in July, $75 with 6g data. I liked my 3g iphone but don't like to sign another 3 years with the big 3. Finally went to Mobilicity and pay $25 for unlimited text, voice and data, no contract. No iphone, but a blackberry curve. No regret so far, just use the iphone as a touch and mostly alarm clock.

Feel good that I am not tied up with any big 3 contract


----------



## ras.lucas (Oct 9, 2008)

SLaw said:


> sorry guys not trying to hijack the post. my 3 years rogers contract expired in July, $75 with 6g data. I liked my 3g iphone but don't like to sign another 3 years with the big 3. Finally went to Mobilicity and pay $25 for unlimited text, voice and data, no contract. No iphone, but a blackberry curve. No regret so far, just use the iphone as a touch and mostly alarm clock.
> 
> Feel good that I am not tied up with any big 3 contract


I'm so sorry to hear that...


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.229621,-123.139317


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

No one here has any doubt that you'll have a cell phone for a lot longer than three years. But you're not tied to a contract, so that's good, right?




SLaw said:


> sorry guys not trying to hijack the post. my 3 years rogers contract expired in July, $75 with 6g data. I liked my 3g iphone but don't like to sign another 3 years with the big 3. Finally went to Mobilicity and pay $25 for unlimited text, voice and data, no contract. No iphone, but a blackberry curve. No regret so far, just use the iphone as a touch and mostly alarm clock.
> 
> Feel good that I am not tied up with any big 3 contract


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

HowEver said:


> No one here has any doubt that you'll have a cell phone for a lot longer than three years. But you're not tied to a contract, so that's good, right?


I always find it hard to believe that locking in to a 3 year contract with a major player who is taking away all your rights and ability to get a lower price elsewhere is somehow a good thing?
Oh i forgot you are going to have a cellphone anyway so you might as well give all your money to someone!

Signed confused????


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

It depends on the early cancellation fee's and or hardware upgrade plans. You may have a 3 yr agreement but if you can upgrade every two its not a big deal and you get a cheaper buy in price.


----------

